# Clown loach has white patches



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

I have a friend who has some clown loaches and one of them has white patches. Can anyone tell what it is and how to treat it? The white patches are on the black stripes of the clown loach which has had it for a month now. Please let me know so that I can let the owner know.


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2013)

Here is a pic of the clown loach that has the white patches. Need to know what it is, cause, and how to treat. Thank you in advance.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Only on the black stripes? Either A-- fish is showing stress coloration all the time, or B-- diet is lacking amino acids needed to make black pigment.

It's probably the first one. This is called "greying out" and it happens a lot with clowns.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2013)

Yes it is on the black stripes only.


----------

